# [SOLVED] Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there
One friend brought over his Toshiba Satellite so I could connect it to the internet with a 3G USB modem...
I know the basics about networks, since I run the networks in the businnes I'm working...
But this computer is strange... Once I connect the modem and the drivers are installed the computer shows that it has a internet connection, and I can PING websites in the CMD, but entering any browser programm, I can't browse and it doesn't conecct to Itunes store if I enter Itunes; which means that the internect conection isn't complete or something
I have tried EVERYTHING but haven't been able to do anything!!! :banghead:
I can't get any other proof that the computer is connected to the internet than to ping adresses!
Please has anybody else had the same problem so you can help me out??

I should probably mention yet that I have done the same kind of things hundreds of times on lots of computers, but have never before had such a problem


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

post the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Sorry for taking so long to reply...
My internet conection went off due to weather conditions!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tina-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Telcel 3G:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Telcel 3G
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.6.94.114(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.233.18.4
10.233.19.4
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-93-F8-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A0186487-5194-4EE2-8F36-98C6914BD
7EB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{658459DC-A421-4131-BCB6-05EACC003
2DE}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

If you have another internet connection, have you checked to see if ICS is enabled (although I've no experience of this procedure) Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) and there is this MS Hotfix you could try USB devices that are connected to a computer may not work after the computer is idle for more than one hour Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2

Does the 3G work okay on another computer ?


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

The computer has never worked with internet... Before my friend lived in an area with WI-FI internet conection, but then also couldn't connect!!! 
So I really doubt it that using ICS would work... And I don't really have a way to find out!!

I already changed the USB configurations so it never idles, because at one time I already thought the same thing, that that would be the reason... But nothing changed!

The 3G works perfectly on any other computer!! I've used it in many diferent computers and everything works!!

Basicly this computer doesn't accept ANY internet conection!!

**NOTE**
Please forgive my bad english... My writing skills are not very good


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Are there any alerts or red crosses against the Network Adapters in Device Manager ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Just been having another look at the ipconfig /all and the laptop doesn't have a wireless adapter installed.

Do you have a modem where you could wire up the laptop to see if it connects then ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

On the off chance that the wireless adapter had been inadvertently completey uninstalled but the laptop is fitted with a wireless card, then you'll need to back up the files then factory reset the laptop via tapping F8 on bootup and selecting Repair the Computer, as you can't download wireless drivers without knowing which apply, unless you want to try some trial and error.

Realtek drivers can be found at Realtek

If it's an oldish laptop then work your way through the b/g/n and if it's pretty recent, then .n but each are sizable downloads ranging from about 17meg to 27meg.

I'm not sure if an incorrect one would install but if it does, then you will need to uninstall (include software) before you try another and you could download these to a flash on another working machine, then copy them over to Downloads on the laptop where you can unpack them then double click the setup.exe from the extracted files.

Back to the recovery, after selecting Repair the Computer, this will either present a window with repair options which will include HDD Recovery (select for factory reset) or it will start the recovery straight off by taking you to the language setting.

If on completion, it still doesn't present a wireless adapter, then the card that's physically fitted is either shot or it doesn't have one in which case, the laptop will need to be opened up to replace it or just to see if it exists.

Which Satellite model is it ?

This is a list of models with How tos for different tasks, but during any of the disassembly instructions down to the motherboard, the wireless card should be ID'd.

If it has a wireless card fitted and it's still under warranty, then have your friend take it in for repair.

Disassemble, repair, take apart, upgrade, clean Toshiba laptop or notebook yourself.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

*Timed out* :sad:

Can you go into *Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices* expand *Network Adapters* and post a shot if/when you get back round to replying.

This page Laptop Parts 101 in the disassembly guide (scroll down the page) IDs the parts so you can see what you're looking for.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Hey there!!!
I'm very sorry I didn't answer... I only work on this my work hours because usually I'm busy with something else after work!!!

So lets start from the start...
There are no alerts or red crosses against the Network Adapters in Device Manager, i've checked it plenty of times...

Yup... I've tried wiring up the laptop with a modem where any computer would easyly connect and... nothing!!!

At the moment where I took the ipconfig /all I guess I had the wireless switch off thats why it doesn't apear, but it has a wireless adapter installed, and I can't connect there either! In all the three cases it shows that it HAS a internet connection, but all i can do is ping addresses, which means that somehow it has a little connection, but no browser or any other program that uses internet will accept the connection!!!

You know... Since I'm not trying to connect this computer wirelessly but with a 3G USB modem it should anyways not bother if the wireless adaptor works or not, because I can use the same 3G in ANY computer that doesn't even have a wireless adaptor... It works perfectly in any computer but this one!!!

Btw its a TOSHIBA SATELLITE L300D


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Here are a few screenshots (including the one you requested) so you can see my situation a little better


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

My WiFi icon displays as a wedge of up to 5 bars.

What do the red cross and the yellow alert in the Taskbar relate to, as I can't quite make them out (probably my eyes).

*EDIT* Can you do a tracert on google and post the shot as well as full ipconfig /all


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

The red cross is the icon of "Windows Security Alerts" and the yellow alert is the "Windows Defender" icon...

The Windows defender icon is on alert because it needs updates, but since I can't connect to the internet I can't download them!!!

The Windows Security Alerts icon in red because I already turned firewall off, to try if I would be able to connect then!!!


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

- The tracert from google...

- A full ipconfig /all

- And a screenshot of the NETWORK AND SHARING CENTER where everything appears to be perfectly normal


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

I see what you mean from the Network and Sharing Center shot.

There is a problem with the tracert, as the first line which pings the dongle (in this case) the 2nd and 3rd cols at least, should only be about 1ms.

Did you run the tracert on battery only or was the laptop on AC, as the rest of numbers are also quite high.

I think we should go back to basics on this one and as you've said that you have a modem that you can wire the laptop up to, then we'll use that to try and get a LAN connection before our heads get too sore trying to sort out the wireless connection.

Go into the Network and Sharing Center/Manage wireless networks and click on any SSIDs in turn then Remove.

Scroll back to the Sharing Center and click on Change adapter settings.

Right click on Local Area Connection/Properties/(TCP/IPv4)/Properties and ensure that the radio buttons for both Obtain IP address automatically and the DNS server are ticked, then do the same for the Wireless Network Connection.

Go into Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices and uninstall all of those isatap adapters.

Close that off and from Start > type *regedit* > Enter > Yes then navigate:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/WindowsNT/CurrentVersion/NetworkList

Click on the name Profiles/File/Export and give it a name, this will create a .reg file and back up that folder. Do the same for Signatures with a name so as to differentiate it from the Profiles folder.

Expand the Profiles folder, right click on the entries in turn and select Delete. Do the same for the entries in Signatures/Unmanaged.

Close up the reg subsections, clck on File/Exit and reboot the laptop.

Wire up and set the modem up as "out of the box", it should give you a default local IP to enable you to log into the modem.

Are those the only AVs installed ?

Let us know what that produces.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

I ran the tracert on battery only..

Look now I EXACTLY followed your instructions, I restarted the laptop... Set up the modem as "out of the box" and nothing changed...

The problem is still there!!!

Its still the SAME as before!!!

I'm using a diferent modem now...
I'll post another ipconfig /all for you to review it!!


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

These are the results I get with the new modem...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

As an Administrator at the cmd prompt type *netsh int tcp show global* > Enter and post the results.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

here the screenshot of what you requested


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Thanks, can you enter this cmd, again as an Administrator from the cmd prompt *netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled* > Enter

Exit the cmd prompt then reboot.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Done...

No changes... Same thing yet


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

No, once you've posted that's it and I didn't realize we'd gone to Page2 :smile:

When doing ping tests just on battery, it's possible to get really high ping values compared to when they're done on AC.

The first hop on the tracert is pinging a different address to that of the Huawei Gateway and I don't know why it's doing that.

Can you do a ping test first on 10.7.120.129 and then on 10.233.19.4 using the cmd* ping -n 20* (then the address) on battery and then on AC and just note any difference between the battery and AC for both. No need to post the shots.

Toshiba laptops have their own PC Diagnostic tool installed and it is accessed via Start/All programs/Toshiba/Utilities then click on the tool.

Can you run this first wired and then with just the Telcel dongle in.

For the first test, you may have to tick the Modem box but it usually knows what's installed.

If they don't show up anything, then the next step will be to reboot while tapping F8 and selecting Safe Mode with Networking, because there's definitely a conflict somewhere in the laptop, unless the NIC is goosed.

Can you also go back into the registry to /SOFTWARE and check for any old security folders such as for McAFee, Norton or Symantec and also in Device Manager/Non-Plug and Play Drivers section, as there may have been a trial version of something preinstalled with the bloatware.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

I had the PC Diagnosic tool running, and nothing was found... 

Checked into the registry and found one old security folder, deleted it, and restarted the computer but without results too...

I really gotta go, so tomorrow morning I'l try turning the computer on with Safe Mode with Networking on, to see if I find anything!!!

Can you explain what the NIC thing is that you talk about??


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

The NIC is the wireless card, but I can't understand why your friend has gone this long without Internet, without taking the laptop back to where he/she bought it.

I'll also be knocking off shortly as I'm about 8hrs ahead of you.

EDIT....Were there any differences in the ping tests between battery and AC ?


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

There we go... another start of a day!!! hehe

He said he had never before needed the internet... he had tried to connect a couple of times just for fun, but had never really needed it!!!

Yeah... The numbers were a little higher with battery then AC but the difference wasn't that big!!!

Ok... So whats next with the laptop... Do you have any more advice yet??


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Have you booted up in Safe Mode and Networking yet as you said you would try ?

There's one more check I'd like you to make regarding that old security folder and that is to go back into the registry and navigate HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software to see if there are any other bits left.

It's always best to use the AV uninstaller/recommended uninstall methods first before checking through the reg for any left over bits, but as long as there's nothing left in the reg or in Non-Plug and Play Drivers, then we can discount that as a cause of conflict.

If there's still no connection in Safe Mode, perhaps running a *sfc /scannow* as an Administrator from the cmd prompt may find something but after that, there's only the laptop factory reset left that I can think of, but as the laptop has never been able to connect, the original Windows (C shouldn't be corrupt.......but one step at a time.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Just some additional measures, right click on the Ethernet and Wireless adapters then *Properties* to see if *This device is working properly* message is there under the General tab (although it can sometimes tell lies) then enter these cmds at the cmd prompt as an Administrator.

*netsh winsock reset catalog* > Enter
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* > Enter


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

I haven't had time to work on the computer today yet... but as soon as i get time I'll keep you posted


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Thanks for the update.

When you do get time, do you have a flash that you could download the Atheros driver ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????) and Realtek driver Realtek and copy them to the Downloads in the Toshiba and unpack them from there.

In my last post, do the reset reset.log cmd first then the winsock and reboot when prompted.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Hi DeaD meat i have taken care of the delete of your post for you if you ever find you need a post editing r deleting and cannot you can pm any moderator including myself and we will gladly take care of it for you.

When you open a cmd prompt right click and choose run as administrator and add these to the list to do:

*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*nbtstat -r* press enter
*nbtstat -RR *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Thank you very much...

I haven't had time to work on the computer today, but tomorrow I'll work on it again, and then I'll keep you guys posted!!!

Thank you soo much for all of your advices already!!! 
I'll try everything tomorrow!!

Now I'm off to


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Well I'm through with my to-do list agian... and without results!!! 
My friend wants to use the computer now, so he's coming to pick it up...
I told him to bring it in for repair so he will probably do that!!!

Thanks for your help, buddys!!!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

No problem if this thread is done please mark as solved.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Once your friend gets it back from repair, it would be interesting to know what was found to be the problem and an update on this would be appreciated.


----------



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect Toshiba Satellite to the internet (with 3G)*

Yeah... I'll be interested to!!!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

My money is on the Network card.


----------

